# At it again!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired up "The Beast" again and on it is Deer Ham, Spares, Tri-Tip chicken and a few fatties. Deer is injected with garlic herb marinade.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Lookin sweet! Gonna ask santa for one of those remote dual temp probes, soon as I figure out what to ask for. You use one? Would love to sit in the house lookin at smoker temp and internal temps while drinking beer and waiting on the alarm to go off.... Nice looking grub and i'm ready to eat!
Rick


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

now thats a feast !!!! looks awesomeas usual.....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Rick! It is a one probe remote therm.

Here is the finish. Plate pics coming up soon!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that is a smoke ring! :beer:

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

map120277 said:


> Now that is a smoke ring! :beer:
> 
> What kind of wood did you use?


Mix of oak, hickory and apple wood today.
Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Never smoked a deer ham. how do they turn out? Looks like it would be dry even with the bacon.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a local butcher shop here smokes my deer hind quarters and then I get it chipped ... so darn good ... today I took a 1/2 lb package and mixed it with Heintz Brown Gravy over sliced bread with some mashed taters and corn ... I'd take a pic but it's all gone


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I injected with a marinade and it was super moist. Good eats for sure.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks yummy.. How peeps did you feed with all of that?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM! That looks great!


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

WNCRick - I've had fairly good luck smoking with this dual sensor probe:

Maverick Wireless BBQ Thermometer Set - Maverick ET732

You can buy it through Amazon.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Pay,
Are you smoking for Thanksgiving? I am doing some chickens and 2 brined fresh hams.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> Pay,
> Are you smoking for Thanksgiving? I am doing some chickens and 2 brined fresh hams.


Not smoking but cooking a turkey in my Big Easy oil-less fryer. This one done last time.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thats cool. I haven;t seen the oil-less fryer before. Another thing, on your "beast" where does the heat enter the cooking area from the firebox. The only thing I don;t like about mine is that it gets too hot on the one side and it is much cooler on the side away from the firebox so you have to rotate the meat often to get even cooking.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> Thats cool. I haven;t seen the oil-less fryer before. Another thing, on your "beast" where does the heat enter the cooking area from the firebox. The only thing I don;t like about mine is that it gets too hot on the one side and it is much cooler on the side away from the firebox so you have to rotate the meat often to get even cooking.


The fire box is connected to the cook chamber with a 6" pipe. We are considering doing a mod to the smoker by shortening the pipe, moving the box forward, and adding a second pipe. It won't get above 250* and I believe the fire is too far away from the cook chamber. I would like to do hot and fast occasionally. I like to smoke turkey and chicken at 325*+ and I would like to do briskets in less that 14 hours.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Do you ever wrap your meat. I have been trying to perfect my rib recipie. I have been doing the 3-2-1 method which is smoke for 3 hours wrap in foil for 2 and remove and smoke another hour. I did the same for pork shoulder and was able to get it done in under 6 hrs. It was super juicy and easy to pull apart. Probably the some thing can be done for the brisket. You just put some juice in the "packet" to sort of steam the meat for a while. Where does the 6" pipe connect to the box. Is it on one side or in the middle of the cooking chamber?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> Do you ever wrap your meat. I have been trying to perfect my rib recipie. I have been doing the 3-2-1 method which is smoke for 3 hours wrap in foil for 2 and remove and smoke another hour. I did the same for pork shoulder and was able to get it done in under 6 hrs. It was super juicy and easy to pull apart. Probably the some thing can be done for the brisket. You just put some juice in the "packet" to sort of steam the meat for a while. Where does the 6" pipe connect to the box. Is it on one side or in the middle of the cooking chamber?


I have foiled brisket. Seems to help speed some but messes with the texture of the bark. I foil ribs every cook. I do the 3-2-1 method as well. The pipe is centered on the firebox,


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Dam! I just gained back the 75 pounds I lost since last year in one delicious post!


----------

